# backer



## ragstoriches (Mar 13, 2008)

*tile*

im a plumber remodler and i use that yellow armor guard sheet rock it is covered in fiberglass and is mold proof


----------



## lshomesolutions (Jul 19, 2008)

I use 1/2" hardibacker on studs. Tape and float joints with Ardex and then redguard. Can't go wrong


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

just done one where I used that yellow mold and moisture resistant sheetrock


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Ayan Gonzalez said:


> Durock is a cementicius board.
> ....
> With time as the cement board stays wet, mold begins to grow behind the wall which can eventually lead to illness. .........
> If you don't water proof the cement board mold or tile failure will occure....
> ...





neolitic said:


> I am aware of Ditra, RedGard, etc.
> I am aware of installing a vapor barrier
> behind Durock.
> I am not aware of these dangerous and
> ...


I'm still waiting for a citation here.
I've searched and searched....
apparently these facts are well
hidden from the masses.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

No matter what I use I insist to keep it about 1/2 inch off the surface so it dont draw water up into it


----------

